# rca rt2906 av receiver



## andresinibus

So I have this av receiver that powers on but after a few minutes of use kind of freezes there is no more audio the display is still on but u cant change channels increase or decrease volume or anything for that matter it just appears to b on but thats it it has to b unplugged and then it'll power on again just to do the same again any ideas I would really appreciate it thank you in advance


----------



## andresinibus

I wonder if its an IC chip going out or gone?


----------



## lcaillo

I would be looking for a component getting hot if it works for a few minutes.


----------



## andresinibus

Ill check for that I did notice noise last time like when there is a bad cap when electricity is escaping I check the caps they all looked good and couldn't really pinpoint the source ill give it another look today


----------



## andresinibus

well im back still havent fixed the issue the sound seems to be coming from one of the transformers part number BCK-EC28-4154A ill check tomorrow for overheating parts are any in particular i should pay attention to like resistors or transistors? thanks


----------



## lcaillo

Something is likely drawing too much current if the transformer is buzzing. While it is still working you want to troubleshoot it before it fails. Might not be to much wrong now but if the part finally goes it might take out other stuff. Might be a good one to get to an experienced audio tech if you don't find the problem quickly.


----------



## Jason Grady

Did you ever figure out what the problem was have one doing the same thing


----------

